
Vegan parents face jail for feeding children poor diet - davidiach
http://www.thetimes.co.uk/article/vegan-parents-face-jail-for-feeding-children-poor-diet-k2w6mlmv0
======
throwaway420
A law like this seems misguided and designed to score political points rather
than solving any real social issue.

People suffering from this type of malnourishment in most developed countries
account for a tiny fraction of the population. But it's much easier to go
after a few outlier cases than pointing out the elephant in the room (pun
intended) with regards to public health and pointing out how basically the
majority of people are now overweight or obese.

I'm not a huge fan of most people being vegan because it requires a much
higher level of dedication to getting enough protein and other nutrients than
most people are willing to devote to it. But there are in fact vegan athletes
and even elite bodybuilders, so it's not impossible to have a productive vegan
diet that gives a normal person a normal healthy life if you put effort into
it. I say this as a dedicated meat eater.

------
SixSigma
Meanwhile :

Obesity rates in Italian two-year-olds are the highest in Europe with a rate
of 42%

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Obesity_in_Italy](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Obesity_in_Italy)

------
Freak_NL
Is there a workaround for this paywall?

